# 2006 Outback 23Rs For Sale In Michigan <<$12,700>>



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,

We have a exceptionally well maintained 2006 Outback 23RS for sale.

Rear queen bed slide.

Always stored indoors for Michigan winters.

Non-smoking, non-pet owners.

Waxed regularly - well kept inside and out.

Comes complete with hitching system.

You won't find a cleaner 23RS.

Located in Ann Arbor, MI. Unit is currently in storage, but we can set-up a time to view/inspect the unit at your request.

Reason for upgrading: Kids have grown - we are looking to upgrade to a larger unit this spring.

Hitching equipment with sway control - included.

This is an excellent camper - if you are in the market for used 23RS, you won't be disappointed.

Asking price: $12,700 or best offer

Please email for more details: [email protected]oo.com

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Alisha5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very interested! Pics?


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Sold!


----------

